

Newscombinator: Google news for hackers - stasy
http://newscombinator.com

======
karbon
This was posted yesterday
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9282219](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9282219)

------
java-man
Blocks of text jump on hover.

I think mine is better :-)

[http://News-AI.com](http://News-AI.com)

